

Samsung Goes Beyond the e-Book Concept with Their New SNE-50K - Bjoern
http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/news-18562-Samsung+Goes+Beyond+the+e-Book+Concept+with+Their+New+SNE-50K.html

======
lallysingh
The photo reminds me of a (likely HN, but I can't find it right now) article
on why you shouldn't have pretty models look at the camera in product
shots/websites. The viewer will look at the model instead of the
website/product.

~~~
Oompa
Maybe I'm just a nerd, but my eyes went straight for the hardware.

------
jemmons
_Kindle is just a book, pity since Kindle could be much more_

This seems to insinuate the last thing I should want from my eReader is for it
to be highly focused on the one task I actually use it for. For my money, the
opposite is true.

~~~
moe
Seconded. I have a Sony PRS-505 and I'd never go for an eReader without over-
the-air or at least WLAN again. I couldn't care less about taking notes on the
thing. Feel free to bolt that on _after_ you have wireless added, but not
before. Wireless support is a system seller. Note-taking is just "Why would I
want this" and "Will I scratch my screen with the pen?" fluff.

And even if the note-taking expirience is completely awesome (which I doubt,
given the response time of E-Ink screens). Do I really want to plug the device
in all the time and use some proprietary windows-only crapware to transfer my
notes? Certainly not.

------
ableal
Thanks for the heads-up. A 5-inch e-ink touch screen is a novelty - I believe
only larger Sony and iRex models have it.

A search on "Samsung reader SNE-50K" yielded a few good short notices - seems
it's only S.Korea for now, priced at USD 274, in line with other 5 or 6 inch
e-ink readers.

P.S. The note at jkOnTheRun ([http://jkontherun.com/2009/07/27/samsung-
sne-50k-e-book-read...](http://jkontherun.com/2009/07/27/samsung-sne-50k-e-
book-reader-and-notepad/), with stylus photo) ends with a fully deserved barb:
"The Samsung reader features no wireless capability, unlike Amazon’s Kindle.
Maybe that might be a good thing to protect reader’s content."

